# Fs: Ac70



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Just as title states....I'm selling an AC70 for $30 with used media. Good condition. 

Pm if your interested.

Rocky

I believe 30 is actually too much for this unit. Price reduced to $25.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Price Reduced!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

bumpty bumppppp.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bump to the top!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bump TTT..... Great filter people


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bump!!!!!.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I only have $10 if thats ok if not is ok too


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Well, 10 is kind of a low ball eh? You have anything as well?


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

AC70 filter pending....


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

still have it?


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry BigPete has taken it unless you work a deal out with him xD


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Filter up for sale again!!! Pm me if interested


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bump need this unit gone!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Daily bump......


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Gone please close thread.....


----------

